# Altolamprologus Compressiceps Gold Head Muzi



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Received an order of wc altolamps a week ago Friday. Picked up some A. calvus black Congo white pearl (already put some pics of these guys) and some Muzi gold head. All the fish have been pretty shy but the gold head (esp. the male) have been VERY shy. They are coming out more and more each day. I was finally able to get some pics of the gold heads (although the pics were near the back of the tank so "sharpness" suffered due to me using a point & shoot).

In any event, I almost didn't get the gold heads. The importer who sold them to me (who's opinion I trust) told me he REALLY liked the gold heads. Long before he ever got any in, he told me they were his favorite of all altolamps (the ones from Muzi). I searched the internet and good pictures of gold heads (the kind of pictures that do them justice) just don't exist (a couple come close). The pics from the importer were even worse (sorry Mike :wink: ). I really struggled with buying them. I ended up getting a trial pair just to see what they looked like and because of Mike's opinion of them. I am very glad that I did pick a couple up (actually, I am wishing I got more of them).

The conviction that I wanted to share with you all is that they look so much better in person than pictures can tell. As a wanna be photographer, I find that very challenging. They have such a warm gold color that is just hard to capture. So, here are my first somewhat "decent" pics since. The female will come out near the middle of the tank but the male still stays at the very back so I am not happy at all with his pics (we he becomes less shy I'll work on some pics). Anywho, this is the start of my new obession: trying to show these beautiful altolamps as the eye sees them):

Female









Male (at the back of the tank  ) - it's the best I can do for now









Male & female at the back of the tank









Another pic of the female


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice! I miss my favorite Alto Comp, he was a Golden Head.










You'll find plenty of good looking ones here on this site :thumb:

Where did you get them may I ask?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

JWerner2 said:


> Nice! I miss my favorite Alto Comp, he was a Golden Head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting your pics! Nice stripes on that one!!! Do you have any more pics :wink:

BTW: the best pics that I found during my search was from this site :wink:

I got them from http://aquaticteknology.com/


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm thinking of replacing my calvus yellows with some sort of comps because some of the comps seem to have more color to them. Do you have any idea how the ones you just got compare to fire fins, or yellow, or orange? My concern with the gold heads is that most of their color is just in the head, and not throughout the body, as it is in a yellow. Your female certainly looks stunning, and gold throughout. I guess my question is, which type do you think would provide the brightest splash of color to a tank? thanks! (and great pics so far, keep them coming).


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Razzo said:


> JWerner2 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! I miss my favorite Alto Comp, he was a Golden Head.
> ...


Nope, I suck at fish photography 

That was a fluke by far and as you said, the pics dont show justice.

Thanks for that link.

He claims to have large in that link. How large are yours?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

kriskm said:


> I'm thinking of replacing my calvus yellows with some sort of comps because some of the comps seem to have more color to them. Do you have any idea how the ones you just got compare to fire fins, or yellow, or orange? My concern with the gold heads is that most of their color is just in the head, and not throughout the body, as it is in a yellow. Your female certainly looks stunning, and gold throughout. *I guess my question is, which type do you think would provide the brightest splash of color to a tank? thanks! (and great pics so far, keep them coming).*


That is a tough question. I can't speak for the fire fins as I have not owned any but I can comment on the orange fin because I have a group. I love my orange fins. The gold head are new and are still coloring up and are hidding a lot. The gold head look better in person. I couldn't pick between my orange and golds. I think the golds may become my favorite. The glow from gold heads is stuning. I'd like to add to my trial group.

Here is a few pics of my orange fins... these pics are not fair to the gold heads as the gold heads are stressed right now and the following pics of the orange fin are of fish that have already colored up and are the best of many-many pics that I have taken of them. I have not been able to take a good pic of the gold heads yet.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

JWerner2 said:


> Thanks for that link.
> 
> He claims to have large in that link. How large are yours?


My male is definitely a large - he's a pretty big boy. The female is much smaller but she is a female. I am ok with the large description.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Is it a sub adult large, full grown male large? Im just gearing toward a young full grown adult at this point. I waited for ever for mine to grow and then he got driven out of the tank. I still have one but its not as nice or as open.

I also see you got the horse mouth going on with that one Comp also :lol: . Mine did that when I first got him. Im not sure what it was but eventually it went back into place


----------

